# Ogólne > Badania >  morfologia krwi

## miroslav

Leukocyty 4,31 tys/μl            4,0 — 10,0
Erytrocyty 5,2 mln/μl                4,3 — 6,0
Hemoglobina 15,3 g/dl              14,0 — 16,0
Hematokryt 44,4 %                 40,0 — 52,0
MCV 85,4 fl                        80,0 — 95,0
MCH 29,4 pg                          27,0 — 36,0
MCHC 34,5 g/dl                  32,0 — 35,0
Płytki krwi 210 tys/μl                     150 — 450
Limfocyty # ¯ 1,43 tys/μl              2,1 — 4,0
Monocyty # 0,39 tys/μl              0,2 — 0,8
Neutrofile # 2,37 tys/μl               1,5 — 8,3
Eozynofile # 0,11 tys/μl                0,02 — 0,75
Bazofile # ¯ 0,01 tys/μl                   0,02 — 0,1
Limfocyty % 33,2 %                 20,0 — 45,0
Monocyty % * 9,0 %                   4,0 — 8,0
Neutrofile % 55,0 %                 30,0 — 65,0
Eozynofile % 2,6 %               0,0 — 5,0
Bazofile % 0,2 %                 0,0 — 1,0
RDW-SD 40,6 fl             37,8 — 46,1
RDW-CV 13,1 %                 11,5 — 14,5
PDW 12,9 fl                        9,0 — 17,0
MPV 10,8 fl                         7,5 —  12,0
P-LCR 31,7 %                      13,0 — 43,0
PCT 0,23 %

po prawej stronie zamieściłem normy. Limfocyty są poniżej normy, monocyty powyżej, no i jeszcze bazofile poniżej. Co sądzicie o tych wynikach?

----------

